# Farewell Mrs Hissington



## Padwen (Nov 6, 2015)

She was a fierce and brave cat, very protective of her many litters of kittens. She lived outside my house and I was never able to catch her to take her for desexing. 

I looked forward to seeing her every day when I fed her outside the back door, and never minded the ferocious hissing that went along with her demands for food. At the appropriate age, she would sneak her babies into my house to use the litter, steal food and sleep on the couch. They never stayed though, and fled at the sight of me. They were wild little creatures - I caught one once that had got stuck behind the washing machine, and it bit me violently on the thumb. I saw at least 4 litters grow up and leave home over the two years I knew her.

I never knew what happened to her, but she disappeared a while back, so I presume she's dead. A few days later a starving kitten wandered into my house and is still with me - Mrs H's daughter I'm sure.

So goodbye Mrs Hissington - you were a good cat and did your best in a harsh world. I'm sorry you're gone.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

It was a harsh world made warmer with your love and attention to her, and it sounds as though she knew it. I've given up looking for answers why some living beings suffer so, like you I just try to 'hoe my row' and do my bit. 

And her baby is her legacy, her gift to you to cherish! :heart


----------



## Padwen (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you for the kinds words DizzysDad. I know it must seem strange to be mourning over a cat that wasn't even mine, but I do miss the cantankerous old biddy and feel very sad about her passing.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry Padwen.  And I understand. I took care of a stray (not feral) for several years. After he suffered an injury to his tail, his health declined. I had a mobile vet come twice, but after that he managed to avoid every effort I made to bring him inside or keep him in my screened porch. About a year and a half ago, he just stopped coming. Given his health, I'm quite certain that he went off to die quietly somewhere. Even though I intentionally tried not to get too close to him, I do still think about and miss him, and I still worry that his death was painful. It's so hard not to know. 

But you can't think about that. You did so much for Mrs. Hissington. Chances are that she would not have survived as long as she did if she hadn't found her way to you. Sending hugs and sympathy.


----------

